
Ask HN: The Allure of Google - anon_sheep
I apologize for hiding behind anon, but I’m identifiable enough that I would rather not have my views associated with my real identity right now.<p>I&#x27;m currently debating job offers from Google, LinkedIn, Facebook, and Amazon (a job of mediocre seniority). I was hoping to get people’s perspective on HN as one more data point.<p>Prior to interviewing
Google &gt; Facebook &gt; Amazon &gt; LinkedIn<p>After interviewing
LI &gt; GOOG &gt; FB &gt; AMZN<p>LinkedIn had (by far) the friendliest and most enjoyable interview panel. The questions were tough, the discussion I had with the team was meaningful, and it really raised my opinion of LI.<p>Interviewing at Amazon felt like I was in a Dilbert cartoon.<p>I&#x27;m relatively biased against FB. I don&#x27;t believe I would be happy working for a company I actively dislike (no judgement on those who do, just not my cup of tea).<p>That being said, I also don&#x27;t use&#x2F;enjoy LI&#x27;s product. I believe there are massive opportunities for them to improve in meaningful ways. I doubt they will be able to overcome inertia and actually do it. But the potential exists.<p>I was severely disappointed with Google. I have a soft spot in my heart for that company. However, the quality of interviewers was really lacking. I have no doubt the people there are smart, but I
really just didn’t have a great interview experience.<p>There isn’t an issue of compensation with any of the companies (except Amazon), and the perks&#x2F;benefits are essentially the same.<p>I’m stuck choosing between Google and LI:<p>My anxiety keeps telling me:<p>(1) choose Google just so that I can say I worked there.
(2) don&#x27;t choose LI because it’s a socially lesser place to work.<p>These are both pretty bad reasons IMO.<p>This is super subjective, but if anyone has an opinion to offer on “Why LinkedIn” or “Why Google” I would really appreciate it. I know it’s ultimately my decision, but my head is an echo chamber at the moment.
======
ocdtrekkie
I don't know if "worked at Google" is as valuable as a resume item as it used
to be. Google churns through tons of employees, and from my understanding, the
biggest issue is that even their most capable hires will likely be given
mundane tasks. A possible note with what you say of LinkedIn, is that you see
improvement potential. If you can be part of that improvement, people will
notice, moreso than just maintaining an existing success.

All four companies obviously look great as a resume item. I don't work for a
well-known company personally, but the biggest thing is that I enjoy the crud
out of my job, even when it's stressful and I have to put in too many hours
and such. Personally, a top perk at where I work: People thank me for the work
I do pretty much daily, which is kinda incredible. Worth more than salary for
that, right there. Work with who you think you'd enjoy the work for. This is
gonna be half your life until you leave. And I absolutely recommend against
working for a company you wouldn't be proud to say you work for.

------
tmaly
What are your goals?

It seems like all of them offer a huge opportunity based on how you apply
yourself.

------
varontron
Google has its fingers in many many pies. Software, hardware, transportation,
OS, media, mobile, biology, genetics, algos, etc.

LinkedIn is a rolodex.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It doesn't really matter how many industries Google is in, if you get a job
there and end up debugging issues with search ads. And while Google is in many
industries, they're still only profitable in one.

~~~
dragonwriter
> And while Google is in many industries, they're still only profitable in
> one.

That's not at all true; their financial statements show that an overwhelming
share of their profit comes from one industry, but they make profits in
others, they just make so much more in their primary industry that anything
else looks like a rounding error, but then, they could make _all_ the profits
in some of the industries they are in, and it would still look like a rounding
error next to their advertising profits.

------
cjbprime
Choose Google not just so that you can say you worked there, but because it
offers almost unlimited opportunity for working on _high impact products that
people including you might actually want to use_.

